# i think there going to have babies



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

i have two reds at 6''-7'' one of them is as dark as black and just chills in the corner all the time and the other one just swims around the tank like hes tryn to protect the one thats in the corner ...dose that mean that they







they both use to swim together and now they separate and there doing what i explained at the begining


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

sounds good so far man the next step would be blowing a nest you will notice one or both blowing gravel nest keep us updated man would be cool its fun the breed reds


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

Dairy Whip said:


> sounds good so far man the next step would be blowing a nest you will notice one or both blowing gravel nest keep us updated man would be cool its fun the breed reds


i'll for sure keep you updated because im going to need help but its not for sure there going to have babies but i did notice that they started to act completely diffrent as i stated in the #1 post so i decided to see what people thought,so ill see what happens and go from there


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

Dairy Whip said:


> sounds good so far man the next step would be blowing a nest you will notice one or both blowing gravel nest keep us updated man would be cool its fun the breed reds


oh my god i just turned of the lights and one of the piranhas started blowing into the sand for about 10-15 seconds then he swam around and did it again in the same place...its looking good


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

By "blowing", is that when they make a pit in the sand/ gravel with thier belly?


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

77gp454 said:


> By "blowing", is that when they make a pit in the sand/ gravel with thier belly?


one of them did it with his belly and by his mouth


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

Interesting. Are they literally blowing out water or just moving the gravel with thier mouth? I never heard the term before. I'm interested because any day now my 2 Natts are getting a bigger tank. They get along so well, hoping maybe I have a female and male that will breed.


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

77gp454 said:


> Interesting. Are they literally blowing out water or just moving the gravel with thier mouth? I never heard the term before. I'm interested because any day now my 2 Natts are getting a bigger tank. They get along so well, hoping maybe I have a female and male that will breed.


well as dairy whip stated that the next step is for them to "blow" a hole in the sand or in the gravel so that the female can plant her eggs in there,and what do you know a couple of hours later just like dairy whip said,they started to blow in the sand.its pretty exciting to see them act so diffrently,this all new to me i just got into the piranha hobby about two months ago and my piranhas all ready might have babies


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

77gp454 said:


> Interesting. Are they literally blowing out water or just moving the gravel with thier mouth? I never heard the term before. I'm interested because any day now my 2 Natts are getting a bigger tank. They get along so well, hoping maybe I have a female and male that will breed.


what size are your natts???


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

Well good luck! hope they work out!

My pair are 7".


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

77gp454 said:


> Well good luck! hope they work out!
> 
> My pair are 7".


well your in the same boat as me i also got 2 natts at around 7'',you just might have some luck..i have them in a 55gallon


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

Mine are getting a 55 too! As soon as the nitrite drops a little. It was .25 about 4-5 hours ago. Tommorro is looking good. I sure hope to experiance it, I am collecting unemployment right now, I have all the time I need on my hands to raise fry. I'll have a tank for fry also.


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

77gp454 said:


> Mine are getting a 55 too! As soon as the nitrite drops a little. It was .25 about 4-5 hours ago. Tommorro is looking good. I sure hope to experiance it, I am collecting unemployment right now, I have all the time I need on my hands to raise fry. I'll have a tank for fry also.


i might be getting the fry's soon but i only have a spare 20 gallon







i dont know how im going to get a bigger tank,theres some problems at work so im not working right now,the machines are broken so...


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

well my friend has a 125g tank and hes going to donate it for my baby piranhas,will that be enough space for all the frys


----------



## Cal68 (Mar 23, 2007)

congrats man! hope things go well...good time to get some videos too


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

you are not going to want to use a tank that big for fry.......a 30 gal is plenty.....a 125.....the may have a hard time finding bbs to eat


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

Leasure1 said:


> you are not going to want to use a tank that big for fry.......a 30 gal is plenty.....a 125.....the may have a hard time finding bbs to eat


well i have a 20g but dont they have like a 1000 babies in one shot,i mean is that going to be enough to house so many piranhas


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

bro....fry are so tiny.......2000 can fit in a 30 gal....trust me.....they are to small to eat eachother until they are about 1.5".....by that time you will have sold them all.


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

Leasure1 said:


> bro....fry are so tiny.......2000 can fit in a 30 gal....trust me.....they are to small to eat eachother until they are about 1.5".....by that time you will have sold them all.


thats awsome news ,i thought i needed a huge tank.


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

I put one of my batches in a 75 gallon tank and they still eat each 
other if you don't feed them enough.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

did you mix batches of eggs or something???


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

The 125g will be perfect once they get to 1/2"+ keep them in a smaller tank untill you wean them off the brine shrimp then eat your heart out on tank size.


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

Leasure1 said:


> did you mix batches of eggs or something???


Nope, they are all from the same spawn. I have about 3-4 different sized fry in the tank right now for some reason.We are not taking the bigger ones out yet because they are all still small and there are hardly any dead. I do feel you on the comment that they may not be able to find the bbs in a large tank, but mine are doing pretty good in the 75 gallon.


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

so man whats the deals how things going?


----------

